
Show HN: Open GIF Search - blululu
http://opengif.net
======
compressedgas
The data set is small. The search system is exclusively based on similarity
search using word vectors. One result of this is that an image that should be
returned for a search for 'parrot' is only returned for a search for 'bird'. A
better search system would combine both word vectors and keyword matching so
that if a description contains parrot it matches parrot but bird would also
match parrot.

------
data_ders
I like the concept! We need something like this, especially now that GIPHY is
a FB product.

I searched for "salty" then "salt" "wave". The suggestions were
"question_mark", "faucet", and "ocean sunset" respectively.

~~~
jcims
I feel like I’m missing something. Almost everything comes back with question
mark. But then i search for ‘se’ by accident and the suggestion is
‘dachshundt-on-record-player-turntable’.

~~~
7ewis
"car" returns the same thing

------
narrationbox
Might want to considering outsourcing the actual search functionality to an
external engine for better accuracy. Here are some good choices:
[https://github.com/topics/search-engine](https://github.com/topics/search-
engine)

------
blululu
Proof of concept on an open sourced Gif Search Engine.

------
cogref
I'm not sure what the sources are, but the results are quite monotonous.

~~~
bransonf
There are only 61 GIFs in the entire dataset [0] What this project is most
clearly missing is an attempt at web crawling for GIFs. This is how Giphy
works, and frankly I think it would be trivial to scrape a few thousand GIFs
in an afternoon.

[0]
[https://github.com/bnlcas/OpenGif/blob/master/Data/Gif_Data/...](https://github.com/bnlcas/OpenGif/blob/master/Data/Gif_Data/gif_data.json)

------
billme
Google Image search also has a GIF only search:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=meme&tbm=isch&tbs=itp:animat...](https://www.google.com/search?q=meme&tbm=isch&tbs=itp:animated)

------
codingdave
I did two searches related to hiking in the mountains, both of which returned
a gif of a dog spinning on a turntable.

So far, this is nowhere near the quality of a google image search, or even
giphy.

------
quickthrower2
Your full full text search needs tuning

~~~
quickthrower2
Sorry the "full full" was a genuine mistake not intended as sarcasm.

